# World's best skyline: population under 3 million



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

I was going to put "population under 5 million", but whether my little hometown of Vancouver has a better skyline than the likes of Sydney and San Francisco, or even Shengzhen, is highly debatable at best. But I think we easily have it for the under-3-million category, unless Dubai counts as a real city :lol:

Prove me wrong 

Vancouver, Canada - population: 2.2 million


----------



## Eisman19 (Aug 8, 2007)

really beautiful


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

very nice. but KL is better !


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

But Kuala Lumpur's skyline is so spread out and sparse...

And it has over 7 million people... see thread title


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

As soon as I saw the thread tittle I thought Vancouver. Amazing for a city little more than 2 million.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Vancouver is awesome, but here are a few other contenders in this category:

*Brisbane *(pop 2.2 million)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2430247017/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozboi4u/2394928749/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3855853028/

*Panana City* (pop 1.3 million) 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3786532054/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peace-on-earth_org/4976181470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/epifighter/1183253712/

*Pittsburgh* (pop 2.35 million)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radstu/2509390491/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/curt/249309756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/330613829/

*Calgary* (pop 1.1 million)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockster8/4364606528/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brilliantlysharp/4220933197/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuppojoe_trips/1389129838/

If we're not counting the obvious ones like KL and Dubai, I personally think Brisbane would come out on top.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

^^
Great pics Nouvellecosse. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Dleung, you should at least let people know that some of the tallest buildings are future renderings in those Vancouver skyline pics. I know they're done by you but it's deceitful to not to inform people what they're actually looking at.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Tabriz*, Iran (pop 1.3 million)


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

dleung said:


> But Kuala Lumpur's skyline is so spread out and sparse...
> 
> And it has over 7 million people... see thread title


KL has 1,8 million people ! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Pfeuffer said:


> KL has 1,8 million people ! :cheers:


City population is meaningless; its just a political boundary. KL has as population equal to Toronto!


----------



## Cafetëro (Aug 22, 2007)

I love Vancouver, want to live there, really!


----------



## zapor1 (Aug 12, 2010)

I went to vancouver during the summer and hoped the temperature would be better then nyc. I went on like the hottest day of the summer and the coldest day in the summer for nyc. Anyways back on topic. The vancouver skyline is really impressive. It looks really good from the lonsdale quay.


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

While an impressive skyline Panama is almost 3.5 million.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Personally I think Vancouver looks somewhat generic with a good proprotion of the towers typically and similarly clad residential condo towers. There is little differentialtion and the heights are dismal. the location is naturally beautiful and adds to the spectacle. To suggest it's better than SF and Sydney is a just a little blinkered and self-absorbed. 

Look at the quality of some fo the cities, Panama has a really impressive skyline. The Gold Coast while not dense can look far more impressive from a skyline perspective and punches well beyond its weight. Personally I also think Brisbane looks far more structured and polished than vancouver, it also has a good mix of commercial and residential.

LOL at better than Shenzhen ... you are smoking something man. Shezhen has height, density and a population growing with exponential speed. Shun Hing Square alone beats vancouver.


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is a three horse race between HK,NYC and Shanghai!IMO


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stormax85/4649647949/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewtallon/5435443125/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aza_zymurgy/4883126387/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardfisher/3198769028/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beniciomurray/4955772331/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Neitzsche said:


> While an impressive skyline Panama is almost 3.5 million.


That's the country of Panama. Panama City, the capital of Panama, has a metro area of ~1.3 million.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

*Panama City*, Panama
*Dubai*, UAE
*Calgary*, Canada
*Benidorm*, Spain
*Gold Coast*, Australia
*Vancouver*, Canada
*Brisbane*, Australia
*Balneario Camboriu*, Brazil
*Kuwait City*, Kuwait
*Honolulu*, USA
I haven't taken into account the natural setting, or else Vancouver would be first and some of the oceanside skylines would be higher.

I have Panama City at the top because its skyline is more cohesive and less linear than Dubai. The Calgary skyline has not only the height and size, but also the quality buildings and density you'd expect of a much larger city. The Gold Coast has height which Benidorm lacks, but I prefer Benidorm's under-150m buildings. Brisbane has height and density, the latter a weakness for Kuwait City. Vancouver, Balneario Camboriu and Honolulu might not have the world's finest buildings, but the large number of highrises can't be ignored. The oceanside skylines also give the impression of being taller than they actually are, due to the lower ceilings of resi/hotel buildings.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*01.







Dubai
02.







Doha 
03.







Pittsburgh 
04.







Vancouver 
05.







Kuwait City 

06.







Calgary 
07.







Panama City 
08.







Charlotte 
09.







Brisbane 
10.







Gold Coast
*


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

^^By your metric, we should include Chicago, which only has 2.7 million, while LA at 3.8 million is just shy of making the cut. And Vancouver city, having only 600,000, can play in the under-1-million category... :nuts:

There's a reason why we go by metro populations, people


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

My "metric"? First of all, I wasn't the creator of this thread, secondly he DIDN'T EVEN say that only metropolitan areas under 3 million qualify! And since he mentioned Dubai as if it were a real city, then it would qualify in this thread, so i guess this is just about cities and not metropolitan areas.. And no, Los Angeles wouldn't qualify, because is already over 4 million.


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

Most sane people only use the words "metropolitan area" specifically to make a distinction from city proper for statistical reasons, but otherwise refer to the whole metro as a city. Most people here understood this concept, that cities are more than just the arbitrary lines drawn around a small part of an urban area. Otherwise Montreal would be "twice the size" of Detroit, when we all know Detroit's much larger. And check again who created this thread 



> Los Angeles wouldn't qualify, because is already over 4 million


how cute :|


----------



## gnzlnho (Jan 23, 2010)

*BUENOS AIRES*: 2010 census: 2,891,082


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Metropolitan Area: 13,356,715


----------



## gnzlnho (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## gnzlnho (Jan 23, 2010)

edit


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

The title actually says neither, and assumes that people will have common sense. And being the creator of this thread, I will for the last time confirm we're talking about metro populations if it isn't already crystal clear from the previous posts by others


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks for ruining the thread coreyhno:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

SF skyline is extremely good for its population


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

:stupid: 



foadi said:


> thanks for ruining the thread coreyhno:


Once you think it can't get worse, the next troll comes around... :wallbash:



SO143 said:


> SF skyline is extremely good for its population


:cripes:


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


>


Insane, crazy, bizarre...


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ What city is that?


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

SO143 said:


> ^^ What city is that?


Dubai- with a metro population of 3.4 million.


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

these types of threads are starting to get really annoying....


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

SO143 said:


> SF skyline is extremely good for its population


you see all this traffic right here?










and right here?










and right here?










and all these people in this station?










ya ... they're the reason the skyline is so big. the metro size is the only thing that matters. if you don't understand that then you don't understand cities. stop ruining this thread. hno:


----------



## smarne (Apr 8, 2010)

Me gusto Buenos Aires.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

AltinD, www.tinypic.com


















www.royalnavy.mod.uk


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Although Dubai consists of many really really tall skyscrapers, i do not find it beautiful at all, it looks rather stressful city. I am sorry No Offend. I think i should visit there first, see in person then decide  it seems like skyscrapers are appearing in the middle of the desert to me. But i will give 10/10 for Supertall Bunja Dubai and a hotel that has 2 helipads on top floor.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

A couple pics of Doha. This skyline is definitely a surprise to me, probably because it's so new. All three images were reportedly taken in 2010, and several key buildings still appear to be under construction.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssychan/5385913852/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4465185716/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4465182890/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

foadi said:


> ya ... they're the reason the skyline is so big. the metro size is the only thing that matters. if you don't understand that then you don't understand cities. stop ruining this thread. hno:



I love SF skyline, looks gorgeous as it is located near by the sea, a beautiful bridge and the mountains at the background make it's skyline more perfecto :cheers: check out these epic pics as well, and i hope you like it 



San Francisco Skyline by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr



Downtown San Francisco by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr



San Francisco Downtown by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr



San Francisco Golden Gate Bridge by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

What is wrong with you? Do you have to ruin every thread?


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

isaidso said:


> What is wrong with you? Do you have to ruin every thread?


What is wrong with you? Is it your business? All i have done is within the rules and posting regulations. With the right source, no hate speech, no sperm, no bad language. So good night.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nouvellecosse said:


> A couple pics of Doha. This skyline is definitely a surprise to me, probably because it's so new. All three images were reportedly taken in 2010, and several key buildings still appear to be under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love it, very amazing and beautiful night shot and phenomenon architecture tooo :cheers:


----------



## OEincorparated (Jul 22, 2007)

Dubai if it is under 3million people for sure.


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

I would have loved to visit Dubai, back in 1998, when it was a desert oasis with just a handful of really iconic buildings like Jumeriah Beach hotel and the Burj al Arab.

I've completely lost interest now, seeing that the place has turned into another get-rich-quick construction zone like every other metropolis in the developing world. I'd argue that the ratio of quality architecture to cookie cutter steroid condos has plummeted over time. Some of the building materials used are really cheap, despite the outward flashiness in form.


----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

SO143 said:


> What is wrong with you? Is it your business? All i have done is within the rules and posting regulations. With the right source, no hate speech, no sperm, no bad language. So good night.


needs more sperm


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

No Change No Future said:


> *Panama City, Panama*
> [images]


The images are beautiful! To whom should we attribute the credit for their creation?


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Dubai*


Burji Khalifa by Paul Raptis, on Flickr



Business District at Night by Paul Raptis, on Flickr



Dubai Cityscape by Paul Raptis, on Flickr


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

I have visited Dubai three times, evey time it really looked like a different city to me, but you can't create a jungle by just putting some tall trees in an empty land, like a jungle, a skyscrapercity also needs many other things, at least a normal process of development.


----------



## frio (Oct 23, 2010)

doha and panama! hands down!!!!!


----------



## kwoldtimer (Jan 18, 2011)

Cyrus said:


> I have visited Dubai three times, evey time it really looked like a different city to me, but you can't create a jungle by just putting some tall trees in an empty land, like a jungle, a skyscrapercity also needs many other things, at least a normal process of development.


To a lesser extent, that is true of Panama City as well. It will take a number of years for infrastructure and urban environment to catch up to their incredible skyscraper construction boom.


----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

Cyrus said:


> I have visited Dubai three times, evey time it really looked like a different city to me, but you can't create a jungle by just putting some tall trees in an empty land, like a jungle, a skyscrapercity also needs many other things, at least a normal process of development.


this is the logic of an envious man. 

the grapes are pretty sour where you're from i guess.


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

kwoldtimer said:


> To a lesser extent, that is true of Panama City as well. It will take a number of years for infrastructure and urban environment to catch up to their incredible skyscraper construction boom.


This is very true, up until now Panama had lacked first-world infrastructure in many areas, especially urban planning, public transport and general mobility of its citizens. 

Currently there is a myriad of infrastructure projects going on, including a complete revamp of the cities streets and intersections, a new BRT system started in Dec. 2010, a full-blown Metro line just started construction, and lots of urban renewal changes are goin to take place, it is constantly said that panamanians are going to go through a few years of urban hell with all the construction going on, but within 2-3 years the city will be RADICALLY different, it'll be everything it deserves to be and it'll blow away those who had seen it before its change.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

San Francisco is really good. Dubai skyline is also emerging rapidly. Vancouver has the biggest skyline. Honourable mention: Doha, owns fantastic lighting at night and phenomenon architecture.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

SO143 said:


> San Francisco is really good. Dubai skyline is also emerging rapidly. Vancouver has the biggest skyline. Honourable mention: Doha, owns fantastic lighting at night and phenomenon architecture.


Stop trolling, San Francisco's population is 4.2 million and the Bay Area as a whole has a population of 7.4 million.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wrong post,sorry


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

This thread is ridiculous.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

To avoid the confusion, this thread's title should be "World's best skyline: population under 3 million (metro pop)"


----------

